# I'm Engaged!



## Jinxi (Jul 2, 2011)

So, at this very moment I am sitting at a lodge in the mountains after being swooped off for a surprise weekend getaway.Last night after dinner, my man proposed! Obviously I said yes This morning he took me on a secret Hot Air Balloon flight over the valley at sunrise.Most incredible weekend of my life!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! How romantic it all sounds.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome news. That's a pretty great way to pop the question. My wife threw up when I asked her. I'm not kidding either.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats!

My husband thought I was joking when I asked him.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations Jinxi, sounds like a great weekend. Still got time to come on WF though...:afro:


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 2, 2011)

OMG congrats! Sounds magical!


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like an awesome was to be proposed to! Hope you have a long and happy life together!


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2011)

And Jinxi, thanks a bunch for giving us the details -- the weekend and the balloon ride etc. Guys that do things like that make the rest of us look pretty lame.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 2, 2011)

> Guys that do things like that make the rest of us look pretty lame.


Or poor.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2011)

Ha ha. True. But I also think it's about the planning and doing something romantic. It doesn't have to cost a lot. People ask my wife, HOW did he ask, and she's like, well -- he just asked. That's true, with no planning whatsoever and not even a ring. I just blurted it out. Even though she knew I was going to ask and soon, and that we'd be getting married, she was overwhelmed -- and that's why she threw up. Not too romantic. It's probably the one thing I regret -- that she doesn't have a nice story to tell. So take heed, young men!! 

(sorry, Jinxy)


----------



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Jinxi! 

So... why on earth are you talking to us when you're at a romantic lodge and all? Sheesh, woman, get off the computer!


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats Jinxi!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! Thanks so much everyone 

I must be honest, I posted on WF while waiting for our dinner to come. Also, I posted because I know many of you would be happy for me.

We phoned my man's family straight away, as well as my cousin and my best friends. The following day, I phoned my father to let him know. His first words were "Oh my God, I don't know what to say." I then responded saying that congratulations would be nice and he responded with "Hearing this is like a baseball bat to the head." He could not be happy for me. 

WF is like a family to me, so thank you everyone for your lovely messages!


----------



## Ditch (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonderful Jinxi, he is getting a great woman.


----------



## Baron (Jul 3, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Congratulations, Jinxi!
> 
> *So... why on earth are you talking to us when you're at a romantic lodge and all?* Sheesh, woman, get off the computer!



LOL.  It looks like Jinxi has the bug.  I check in from the phone at some point, wherever I may be.

Congratulations, Jinxi.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL! Yea I do 

Thank you so much Ditch and Baron


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of my ring


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Is that to replace that stick you've been using to ward off suitors? hehe


----------



## Foxee (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats, Jinxi! Give your dad time to adjust. My dad said that when I got married it was like handing over a cherished Stradivarius violin to a gorilla.

(...no, my husband is not actually a gorilla)


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 3, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Congrats, Jinxi! Give your dad time to adjust. My dad said that when I got married it was like handing over a cherished Stradivarius violin to a gorilla.
> 
> (...no, my husband is not actually a gorilla)



I just nearly spit grape juice all over my screen! I think she's right though Jinxi, it's hard for him.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, now that's a gorgeous ring! 





Baron said:


> LOL.  It looks like Jinxi has the bug.  I check in from the phone at some point, wherever I may be.


Perhaps TMI?


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 4, 2011)

guy_faukes said:


> ^ Is that to replace that stick you've been using to ward off suitors? hehe



LOL!



Foxee said:


> Congrats, Jinxi! Give your dad time to adjust. My dad said that when I got married it was like handing over a cherished Stradivarius violin to a gorilla.
> 
> 
> (...no, my husband is not actually a gorilla)



Hahahahaha! 

Yea, I suppose.



Hawke said:


> Wow, now that's a gorgeous ring!



Thank you so much Hawke


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats Jinxi! Wish you both a happy life. And the ring is _beautiful. _


----------



## Custard (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats on getting engaged Jinxi!!!! 

And a sparkly ring!! *_* (Its very beautiful!)


----------



## Mistique (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations Jinxi that sounds amazing. You've got a very romantic guy there. The ring is gorgeous.


For a while my husband and I were just best friends and we were both convinced that was all we would ever be (granted anyone else would have been able to tell us that we were being silly as it wasn't that hard to see there was more ) Years before he had made up his mind about how he would ask his girl if he ever got to the point of wanting to get married. As I was his best friend, and not his girlfriend, he told me about it. So by the time things changed and I was actually the one he wanted to marry he had a problem as I already knew. So he changed his plan and created a new surprise for me  A few weeks later, after he had asked me, I asked him according to his original plan. He definately didn't see that one coming  and it was nice. Both times.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you SO much! It is sparkly hey 

Shame he really went all out to make it the most incredible weekend of my life. 

Your story sounds wonderful Mistique! It is so wonderful when you are completely taken by surprise.


----------



## caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats, Jinxi 

Lovely ring.  It's cool your fiance made the weekend suitably epic.  Pure class.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you caelum!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 6, 2011)

Belated congrats, Jinxi. Sounds like a lovely weekend.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Offeiriad!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe I can talk to the cooking faerie and have her come wack you over the head a few times and impart some knowledge.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## DuKane (Jul 7, 2011)

Belated congrats Jinxi, it's all downhill from now on!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol. Thanks DuKane


----------



## Elapse (Jul 8, 2011)

that's sounds awesome. Congratulations. hot air balloon, yeah, it is romantic...


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Elapse


----------



## ankles (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Love each other well.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

> "Hearing this is like a baseball bat to the head."



 I like this man; I’m going to quote him in something I deem worthy.
 I guess I should say
"Wow, oh my god, have a wonderful _ever after_!"

 But I don't do weddings, too many phonies (Mostly the extras you'll most certainly have to invite through family politics)
 But I will say this.

 Being attached to one individual is quite the enviable thing, to have  someone you understand and adore. And whom no doubt knows these back.
 Someone whom shall caress your face while you'll lighten like the sun inside; knowing they posses all you'll ever need.
 Whether such things are money or power or be they charm or composure. You have indeed found yourself a very special prize.
 A prize worth sharing with no one, a prize just for you.
Tis a shame it's a prize which many of us will never know or find. (Whether we look or not is of no care this day) Boo hoo for us.


You will most likely try and generate little people for yourselves, and  you'll giggle when you notice they share your genes within them.
 Dimples, button noses maybe even freckles.
I wish to say these things as my happiness is bounded by envy. But do not fret. My envy is something you should be happy to wear.
For my envy is its own special gift, a very special gift indeed.

 Tee Hee, Goodnight missy, have a great _'ever now'_.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you ankles 



MeeQ said:


> I like this man; I’m going to quote him in something I deem worthy.



I can assure you he is not a likable man, but feel free to quote if you must 

Thank you for your words - they are truly beautiful and hold great meaning for me. I really appreciate your sentiment. Thank you.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

He is quite likable, for I know this type of man. They change worlds.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 11, 2011)

Gee, a friendly smokin'-hot video-gaming poetry-spouting punk-rock-enthusiast babe...hardly surprising you've been snapped up.   Too bad for all those eligibles out there!


Gogogo!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

MeeQ said:


> He is quite likable, for I know this type of man. They change worlds.



This may be true, but he is certainly not one of them. He is more the kind of man who jumps when someone tells him too 



Skeletor said:


> Gee, a friendly smokin'-hot video-gaming poetry-spouting punk-rock-enthusiast babe...hardly surprising you've been snapped up.   Too bad for all those eligibles out there!



Wow! Thank you Skeletor


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

> This may be true, but he is certainly not one of them. He is more the kind of man who jumps when someone tells him too



I have done time in the military, I know these men well. Without Indians, the world loses it's fires.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

P.S Favourite band from the 60's? and favourite from the 70's?

You may ponder the questions for as long as you wish.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

Each to their own opinion 

Favourite music. Ooh - now that's a tough one. A lot of them tend to mesh into both 60's and 70's.

60's: Beatles, Creedence, Hendrix, Moody Blues, Troggs, Clapton, Shangri-Las, Johnny Cash, to name but a few 
70's: Eagles, Queen, Bob Marley, Rod Stewart, Deep Purple, Boston, ZZ Top, Santana, Van Halen... too many


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

> A lot of them tend to mesh into both 60's and 70's.



Why I asked, narrows the answers.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

MeeQ said:


> Why I asked, narrows the answers.



Aah. Oops


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

No mistake made, just showing you my reasoning. Good choices, lucky boy you have.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd post some pics:


----------



## Custard (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks so nice!! I love the last picture!!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 12, 2011)

It was beautiful! Yea the last picture captured the sunrise from where were the best


----------

